# supersets



## sutty86 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey guys what's the General forums view on super set I finished work late today and had 20 minute tops decided instead of sacking the gym off and smashed back, biceps and abit of shoulders more time recovery back and bicep had no rest and just went from bicep back shoulder a few times round.I've not done this in a few years but the buzz was immense.

also read earlier push pull training was crap.I haven't spent time down the gym the past year but that's what I used to do and get good gains, cheers


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't like doing pre exhaust supersets much, but find antoagonistic supersets like supersetting curls and close grip press or dips and pullups great to do.

PPL is fine, it's just that for me I find that it's not quite the best routine for my bis and tris which seem to need to be trained fairly fresh to grow as fast as everthing else.


----------



## sutty86 (Sep 21, 2011)

so what workout do you do? oppisites or keep to single parts of the body


----------

